
GNU Hyperbole 7.0.3 - rswsw
https://www.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/bua5ex/gnu_hyperbole_703_is_released_and_ready_for_action/
======
User23
Wonder what this is for? [https://www.gnu.org/software/hyperbole/HY-
WHY.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/hyperbole/HY-WHY.html)

~~~
tetris11
I'm still unsure what to make of that. It sounds similar to `org-mode` which
markups and structures text, and also enables links to other files (local,
ssh, http).

Is there something that `org-mode` cannot do that `hyperbole` can?

~~~
rubenbe
You're not the only person with that question and it is answered on the emacs
wiki:
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Hyperbole](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/Hyperbole)

~~~
tetris11
So paragraph tags have hierarchical names, and there is a contacts manager.
Two main reasons to go with hyperbole.

------
oldgun
Interesting. I've used Emacs for a while and yet I've never heard of this
tool. Will definitely check out.

